# wasp vs mantid



## untilthen49 (Aug 30, 2007)

wats the deal with mantids and wasp? do they bother each other or do mantids eat wasp? cause i have read that mantids eat bees and such for nutrients but has anyone had experiance wit them?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2007)

I have tried a Giant Asian vs wasp and the mantis won.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 30, 2007)

On a nature program last night, there was a bee eating a mantid.


----------



## Asa (Aug 30, 2007)

> On a nature program last night, there was a bee eating a mantid.


Ummm, that's an unlikely hood...by all odds the mantids should've have eaten the bee. Were there more than one (bee)?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2007)

> > On a nature program last night, there was a bee eating a mantid.
> 
> 
> Ummm, that's an unlikely hood...by all odds the mantids should've have eaten the bee. Were there more than one (bee)?


I've seen it. Not sure what kind of bees they are but when I was younger we found a mantis that was weak for some reason and these bees ate it.

Oh and mantids can eat bees no problem.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 30, 2007)

Forgot the name of the bee but some attack smaller bugs (a young mantis perhaps) sting and paralyze them, then lay their eggs in the paralyzed body. There are also large wasps that have been known to wipe out entire hives of bees so i wouldn't be surprised if one of them could kill a mantis.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 31, 2007)

> Forgot the name of the bee but some attack smaller bugs (a young mantis perhaps) sting and paralyze them, then lay their eggs in the paralyzed body. There are also large wasps that have been known to wipe out entire hives of bees so i wouldn't be surprised if one of them could kill a mantis.


You guys are ALL talking about wasps. Bees are strictly pollinaters. Wasps are predators and pollinaters. Some just paralyze for the grubs to feed on while others just eat what they kill...


----------



## jenner59 (Aug 31, 2007)

My giant took out two huge bumble bees in his prime. + Many many large spiders.

He killed two wasps when he was older and more frail, it seemed that he couldn't get a good hold on them. He'd often kill them with a single swipe, if it just made contact, it would puncture the exo-skeleton of the wasp and slowly "bleed" it to death.

That's how my giant killed his wasps.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Aug 31, 2007)

It's a pretty even match but usually a mantid will win. My H. Grandi can take wasps about 2/3 their size.


----------



## Buggy (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried to feed my 2.5 inch male a bumble bee today and it wouldnt eat it, it attacked it a couple times but I dont think it liked the 'hairyness', so to speak.


----------



## captainmerkin (Sep 6, 2007)

my ghost is an expert wasp killer so far has had about 5 recently..

but I would be loathe to feed a bumble beed to a mantid since they are in huge decline.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2007)

> my ghost is an expert wasp killer so far has had about 5 recently..but I would be loathe to feed a bumble beed to a mantid since they are in huge decline.


Hibiscusmile would like to borrow him, they have recently drilled a hole in my drywall and came inside :shock:


----------



## jenner59 (Sep 6, 2007)

> my ghost is an expert wasp killer so far has had about 5 recently..but I would be loathe to feed a bumble beed to a mantid since they are in huge decline.


It's actually the honey bees that are in decline.


----------



## AFK (Sep 16, 2007)

everything you'll ever need to know about wasp-mantis relations:

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=22159


----------



## captainmerkin (Sep 17, 2007)

> > my ghost is an expert wasp killer so far has had about 5 recently..but I would be loathe to feed a bumble beed to a mantid since they are in huge decline.
> 
> 
> It's actually the honey bees that are in decline.


totally untrue, honey bees are in decline yes, as are all species of bumble bee, several species have recently vanished as well..


----------



## the mantinator (Sep 17, 2007)

actually it was a giant japanese hornet (vespa mandaria) wich killed the mantid.


----------

